# Gary Strydom Comeback



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2006)

He is supposed to compete at the www.ColoradoProShow.com this May, and at 47 years old!


----------



## mrmark (Mar 23, 2006)

He's got the camera in front of his face! I can't tell if it's him or not


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2006)

ummm...take my word for it?


----------



## musclepump (Mar 23, 2006)

Seems like comebacks are the thing to do these days.


----------



## adrenaline (Mar 24, 2006)

Pretty damn good shape for a 47 yr old! I never much liked him though so i dont care if he does well or not.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 26, 2006)

I thought he was cool, but that was a very very long time ago. Bodies today are different, but it will be interesting to see what he turns out.


----------



## Ogun (Mar 31, 2006)

He always had a great chest but his lats were overshadowed.  He's gonna really have to work on that back to make it to the Masters O


----------



## GFR (Mar 31, 2006)

I never thought much of Gary, when he beat Matt Mendenhall in the 1986 Nationals it was BS. Matt looked much better.......Gary will get destroyed by todays pros.


----------



## DUROAMORIRE (Mar 31, 2006)

*great pump*


----------



## bigjb1 (May 3, 2006)

*strydom*

I saw Strydom in the gym tonight.  He was weighing 288 lbs. (supposedly) and was roughly 4 percent bodyfat... at best.  He was "really" lean... too small though.  He said he's trying to eat up a bit as he's too low atm.  His color is there, legs were there in full force, back and arms looked a bit small, but the man's in shape and I'm being critical.  Though his arms may have looked a little small on him.. they were super shredded and made up for it in shape.  Just my two cents from tonight.
J


----------



## Action-Jackson (May 4, 2006)

Damn, he is shredded.


----------

